# Deadpool (2016)



## WaylanderToo (Feb 16, 2016)

Surprised not to see a thread on this yet, I to say I'd have thought it was a sure-fire thing to appeal to this forum....


----------



## Droflet (Feb 16, 2016)

From the trailer he's very close to the graphic novels. You know: Nuts. It could be fun. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Kylara (Feb 16, 2016)

Saw it Saturday. OH adored it. There was a Deadpool nut behind us who kept anticipating quotes so must have been incredibly close for him to be so accurate. 

Funny, a little crude in places, but then that's Deadpool. Good fun and nice to see the proper fourth wall breaking Deadpool. Some excellent jibes at other Marvel and the opening credits are quite possibly the best thing ever.

All in all solid film, I'd recommend.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 16, 2016)

I've not read the comics - but I saw the film saturday and I have to say I thought it was puerile, unbelievable and very violent.... I _*loved*_ it! It was everything I was lead to believe that Deadpool should be and quite frankly I'm amazed that Fox had the balls to give this a go. Credit to them though - and it's netted a substantial box-office for them. The only thing that really surprised me was that it hit a 15 - TBH I thought that this was an 18 all day long.

Puerile - in this case it is a good thing as the jokes run the gamut of taste: from the obligatory 'frat boy' style humour of (maybe) Porkies, through comic 'in-jokes' to cultural references rooted in the 80s. Watch out for the unicorn for truly puerile 

Unbelievable - well it's a 'super-hero' adap, of course it's unbelievable. Within the genre though it really works, and then some

Violent - very!! Loadsa blood, gore, decapitations

Overall I'd be hard pushed to choose between this and GotG/Winter Soldier as my favourite comic-book adap


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm on youtube watching Fatman on Batman 022 all about DP (which is totally sweary hence no linky!!), hilarious!!


----------



## Jaxx (Feb 20, 2016)

It's a must see, exceeded my expectations, the trailers do not do it justice at all.

Just a lovely breath of fresh air in a congested genre and will push the ABC's to greater heights.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 20, 2016)

I saw it last week with my wife and we both enjoyed it immensely. I don't know Deadpool and I didn't feel like I needed to in order to 'get it'. It really is worth of all the praise it has been getting.


----------



## Ihe (Feb 21, 2016)

I personally could've used a bit more crazy. I don't think they portray right how they break Wade's mind during the experiments, since the difference before-after isn't that obvious in the film. And I missed the other voice. Other than that, awesome.


----------



## thomas sweetman (Feb 21, 2016)

I liked it. How low budget was it.? I know Americans love a British villain but I wanted a better one. Also having no feelings whatsoever is odd considering all he wanted to do was go after and kill deadpool. I have a guilty pleasure for Ryan Reynolds though. Film was awesome. But I did want more arrogant dont care brutal anti hero stuff..


----------



## Rodders (Mar 1, 2016)

I really enjoyed this movie. The movie was funny, action packed andRyan Reynolds was awesome. 

So, possible spoiler alert. 

Is the X-men franchise now heading for some kind of mutant war? The implication that Francis was selling his mutated people as weapons to the highest bidder implies that they're being stockpiled as weapons against the X-Men.


----------



## Idoru (Mar 2, 2016)

I thought it was brilliant. Ryan Reynolds has redeemed himself for the car crash that was Green Lantern.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 2, 2016)

Rodders said:


> Is the X-men franchise now heading for some kind of mutant war? The implication that Francis was selling his mutated people as weapons to the highest bidder implies that they're being stockpiled as weapons against the X-Men.



My understanding is that this stands fairly separate to the main X-Men movie franchise, and a cross-over or interwoven narrative is unlikely. _Deadpool_'s universe may even be an alternate timeline. They are definitely currently existing decades apart - _Apocalypse _is in the eighties, _Deadpool _is set now, so even if there was going to a cross-over it would need the X-Men franchise to take a huge leap forward in time, or reboot again.


----------



## ctg (Mar 3, 2016)

I loved it. It was so cool to see Colossus finally alive. And the fight were pretty close to what you get in the comics, blood and everything. They could have gone a bit more gore and it wouldn't have made a difference. So, knowing how well this went down in the audience, I'm interested know what's going to happen with DC's Lobo? 

Any ways, 



Culhwch said:


> _Deadpool_'s universe may even be an alternate timeline. They are definitely currently existing decades apart - _Apocalypse _is in the eighties, _Deadpool _is set now, so even if there was going to a cross-over it would need the X-Men franchise to take a huge leap forward in time, or reboot again.



You guessed it correctly. Marvel's multiverse. The weird and wonderful place that allows Stan Lee to present naked ladies in the show. That certainly was weirdest Lee's cameos. But, serious, I think it's highly possibly to join the X-men/Spider-Man universe through the movies, and maybe even in the SHIELD. 

A hint from them, especially since SHIELD's helicarriers were dismantled in that yard, would go a long way to connect the stuff. Thing is, as Marvel's cinematic universe is veering towards big ones, you cannot count out X-men or other ones, because they played crucial roles in those adventures. 

More to the point, we saw what happened to Wolverine, when he connected again with his real body. Charles Xavier paid great interest towards him.


----------



## Frost Giant (Mar 6, 2016)

Saw it Friday and thought it was great. It's another step in the right direction for Marvel like Guardians of the galaxy. The R rating and the breaking of the 4th wall (true to the original character) paid off. Ryan Reynolds got to shine as Deadpool at least after the horrifying debacle in that dreadful origin movie. If they do it the same way I am looking forward to the sequel with Cable he mentioned in the post credit scene.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't know anything about the comics. Who is this "Cable" of which you speak?


----------



## ctg (Mar 7, 2016)

Rodders said:


> Who is this "Cable" of which you speak?



Cable is part of X-men, and he used to teach New Mutants (the young ones). What makes him interesting is that he comes from that apocalyptic future you saw in the previous X-men (Days of Future Past). So, basically he's a time-traveller.



> The mutant technosmith Forge was able to restore Cable, who began aging rapidly. Faced with being overwhelmed by his powers, Cable expended them by curing *Deadpool* of the brain damage he had suffered years earlier at the hands of Weapon X. As he re-aged, Cable's powers returned.




Cable - Marvel Universe Wiki: The definitive online source for Marvel super hero bios.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 10, 2017)

A very funny film, if a little over the top.

Didn't realise it nearly didn't get made, or that it apparently outsold every other superhero film:






I wonder if their prediction that we'll see a string of adult superhero films (outside of _Watchmen_) now? And I wonder how that might impact the ebook market?


----------



## Enforcer Productions (Jul 24, 2017)

Surprised nobody made a thread about the Deadpool movie yet. Guess I'll have the honors!

Any fans of Deadpool here? Looking forward to Deadpool 2? Have a favorite part of the movie that you want to mention?

All I need to say is that when I saw the intro sequence, I knew I was gonna love this movie!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 24, 2017)

Have moved the post to the Deadpool thread.


----------

